# Google Plans a Web-browser, To be called Google Chrome



## btarunr (Sep 2, 2008)

Google plans to launch its very own web-browser software in competition to Microsoft Internet Explorer called Google Chrome. The new browser according to entries at the official Google blog suggest the driving force behind the browser is to provide value-added features to its users, at the same time, help drive innovation on the web. It is claimed that the browser is tailored to give the most out of common tasks on the internet as a web-browser has become a very significant component of the connected PC. 

The browser designed to be streamlined and simple for you to accomplish tasks quickly and easily by offering enhanced address-bar features and other elements that are very different from those on other browsers. The product will be open-source. Says the blog post "To most people, it isn't the browser that matters. It's only a tool to run the important stuff -- the pages, sites and applications that make up the web. Like the classic Google homepage, Google Chrome is clean and fast. It gets out of your way and gets you where you want to go." 

Google released a comic book explaining its design approach towards the web-browser, it can be read here. Under the hood, Google claims the browser to have what it takes to run complex web-applications any by keeping each browser tab in its "sandbox", the probability of a web-application crash on one tab affecting other tabs is eradicated. A beta version of this browser software would be released in over 100 countries tomorrow, September the 2nd.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## paybackdaman (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmm. interesting. can't wait for a beta. i'm guessing though this won't peak my interest and i'll end up using firefox again. =/







and with animations like this, we must listen to google.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

I might take a look at it.  I wonder what it is based on...  Gecko?


----------



## btarunr (Sep 2, 2008)

Since Google is talking Greek/Latin about sandboxes (much in the same way Microsoft talked about protected memory a decade+ ago), I'd assume they came up with their own rendering engine.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Since Google is talking Greek/Latin about sandboxes (much in the same way Microsoft talked about protected memory a decade+ ago), I'd assume they came up with their own rendering engine.



Ok, I am excited / confused about how this is going to go.  Hopefully I will be amazed.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe this is the next step towards, the Google OS. Wonder when it will be released. its the 2nd sept here now!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Maybe this is the next step towards, the Google OS. Wonder when it will be released. its the 2nd sept here now!



The Google OS is a whole different animal.  The OS is going to take alot longer.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

I know it will take longer, but just saying Google is now getting into the software scene. other than value-add and Cad software.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I know it will take longer, but just saying Google is now getting into the software scene. other than value-add and Cad software.



I am happy to see Google getting into the software scene.  Just an FYI, probably a good time to buy Google stock!  (But ironically, the stock dropped when this was announced!)


----------



## mlupple (Sep 2, 2008)

Firefox is only cool because of google inspired features.  F Firefox if goog is going to make their own browser!


----------



## unsmart (Sep 2, 2008)

This is really only going to hurt firefox but it could be the start of a google cloud OS.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmmm any referance to the game perhaps...?

anyway it sounds like it was in Transformers - an autobot under the alias - Googlus Prime


----------



## Wshlist (Sep 2, 2008)

Good news, now perhaps they calm down a bit adding tons of crap to firefox and stop taking it over.
And it's all cute and nice to make a cartoon but having a browser made by people that make money via massive control of advertising and profile building doesn't equate to security in my book, I don't want to have a google browser thanks, the same way that I do not want a gator toolbar.


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 2, 2008)

The web browser market is becoming too bloated. Google will pick up a lot of users I'm sure, not as much as Firefox. Hope they will support Mac users as well.


----------



## AddSub (Sep 2, 2008)

To repeat what I said on another forum about this news: it doesn’t sound too impressive. Sounds mostly like cosmetic UI usability tweaks which would be fine if this was 1998. Google is about a decade late to the browser market. Honestly though, another browser is not necessary. Between IE, Opera, Firefox, K-Meleon, and half a dozen of other clones and lookalikes, another browser will not make that much of an impact. Google is just too late to it all. 

Also, any worthwhile non-Google centric features will be replicated within Firefox within days, with IE and others following soon after. 

Like I said, this isn’t 1998.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 2, 2008)

If this is just as fast as Firefox and dosent take 5 million years to first load up ill be happy with it.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Sep 2, 2008)

It's based on Webkit, so at least JavaScript performance should be great (although that is being rectified in FF 3.1 with a pretty big speed increase). Hopefully security will be up to par, but so far it sounds like they've got that covered as well.

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/pos...up-new-front-in-browser-wars-with-chrome.html


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 2, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> If this is just as fast as Firefox and dosent take 5 million years to first load up ill be happy with it.



I'd say you need to get new hard drives and defrag 

Maybe they should've just formed a complete partnership with FF to help drive out IE. You have to gang up on juggernauts to beat them (no matter how pathetic they really are haha).


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

1c3d0g said:


> It's based on Webkit, so at least JavaScript performance should be great (although that is being rectified in FF 3.1 with a pretty big speed increase). Hopefully security will be up to par, but so far it sounds like they've got that covered as well.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/pos...up-new-front-in-browser-wars-with-chrome.html



From what I have seen at Google, this should be some pretty good stuff.  Webkit you say?  That is an answer to a question I had earlier.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 2, 2008)

> I'd say you need to get new hard drives and defrag


Defragged SATAII HD after fresh install and FF still takes forever to first load up. If i close it and go back to it its fine.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2008)

reading the comic, it seems like the browser has some good ideas behind it. At the very least, it wont be like firefox where one crashing tab takes the whole browser down and it also wont have FF's memory leak problems.


PP maguire: my first load up can be slow on my media PC (1GB ram on vista w/ aero ), but its fast and snappy on my other ones. You got any plugins that could cause it?


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> reading the comic, it seems like the browser has some good ideas behind it. At the very least, it wont be like firefox where one crashing tab takes the whole browser down and it also wont have FF's memory leak problems.



Yeah but firefox has an option to restore your session. IE on the other hand just crashes the entire iexplore.exe, and if your lucky enough even goes down and crashes explorer


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 2, 2008)

The google-browser comic is too long. 10 pages in, and yawn. Close.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> reading the comic, it seems like the browser has some good ideas behind it. At the very least, it wont be like firefox where one crashing tab takes the whole browser down and it also wont have FF's memory leak problems.
> 
> 
> PP maguire: my first load up can be slow on my media PC (1GB ram on vista w/ aero ), but its fast and snappy on my other ones. You got any plugins that could cause it?



I saw that cool thing about the crashing tabs!  Absolutely amazing if you ask me.  I will try it!  (Torture test anyone?)


----------



## spacejunky (Sep 2, 2008)

mlupple said:


> Firefox is only cool because of google inspired features.  F Firefox if goog is going to make their own browser!



What Google inspired features?  because it defaults to Google search???


----------



## spacejunky (Sep 2, 2008)

Wshlist said:


> Good news, now perhaps they calm down a bit adding tons of crap to firefox and stop taking it over.
> And it's all cute and nice to make a cartoon but having a browser made by people that make money via massive control of advertising and profile building doesn't equate to security in my book, I don't want to have a google browser thanks, the same way that I do not want a gator toolbar.



Well said.  You know Google is tired of only knowing what people are doing on the Internet after they use their search engine.  They want to know and profit from what people are *always* doing on the Internet.

Guess what they do with people's gmail and desktop indexing.  Anybody who still thinks Google is the underdog is mistaken.

:shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2008)

oh hell no, google is no underdog. Google is a massive, massive player in the industry.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 2, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Maybe this is the next step towards, the Google OS. Wonder when it will be released. its the 2nd sept here now!



Goobuntu (or is it googuntu) is already invented and all.. in fact its what google employees run and also what the google servers run on.. its just not released to the public yet.


----------



## Wshlist (Sep 2, 2008)

And now even gizmodo and such apparantely use 'googleapis.com' to run their comment system, meaning google can nicely track what you say and think in comments on sites, or at the very least where and when you comment,  I think it's all going a bit too far for my liking.
Of course not to be outdone there's also 'yahooapis'..

(that was tongue-in-cheek because techpowerup uses yahooapis.com for something or other it seems)


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 2, 2008)

> PP Mguire: my first load up can be slow on my media PC (1GB ram on vista w/ aero ), but its fast and snappy on my other ones. You got any plugins that could cause it?


 Its been this way on all my PCs from my Socket A to this machine. Ive only recently started using a plugin and thats Adblock.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 2, 2008)

Heres an article i found featuring some screenshots looks ok

http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/software/soa/Google-s-Chrome-browser-Screenshots/0,130061733,339291738,00.htm


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

Very Web 2.0 IMO.  I see great things for this company.


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 2, 2008)

google needs to slow down.. i think they are just taking it to far.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

Conti027 said:


> google needs to slow down.. i think they are just taking it to far.



They need to speed up!  Or they might get behind.  They want to become the next Apple.  (Ironically, Apple has a lower stock value than Google)


----------



## mlupple (Sep 2, 2008)

spacejunky said:


> What Google inspired features?  because it defaults to Google search???



Firefox 2's built in address bar suggestion is an exact rip-off of google desktop search.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

mlupple said:


> Firefox 2's built in address bar suggestion is an exact rip-off of google desktop search.



Keep in mind the default page for Firefox is Google search.  Coincidence?  I think not.


----------



## mlupple (Sep 2, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> (Ironically, Apple has a lower stock value than Google)


The individual stock value doesn't matter.  What matters is the overall combined value.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

mlupple said:


> The individual stock value doesn't matter.  What matters is the overall combined value.



I have heard that many times, but I guess I have neglected to listen.  Well in that case, Google's percentage grown in the past 3 years has been bigger than Apple's.


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 2, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> They need to speed up!  Or they might get behind.  They want to become the next Apple.  (Ironically, Apple has a lower stock value than Google)



no thats the last thing i want to see Google do. they were fine as a search engine maybe alittle more.


----------



## candle_86 (Sep 2, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Defragged SATAII HD after fresh install and FF still takes forever to first load up. If i close it and go back to it its fine.



have firefox load up with windows, it won't take as long


----------



## Wile E (Sep 2, 2008)

Meh, unimpressed. I have FF exactly where I want it to be for a browser. I'll stick with it for now.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 2, 2008)

TBH, google chrome's organisation of windows and address bar is perfectly obvious. I have often wondered why other "tabbed" browsers make such a hash of it. After trying IE7, I switched back to IE6. Why? Because by "shift clicking" on a link, I get a new "tab" on the taskbar managed through task manager which is 100% more intuitive and 100% more robust.

PS. There are a lot of naysayers, and anti-change protesters in this thread.   Give it a go.  PS. www.google.com/chrome is still dead at 10:00 GMT

I thought the screenshot showing your favourite 9 websites was quite fun. Just like a modern TV channel browser.

No news yet if this will be released on Windows only, or Linux + other OS, on launch.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 2, 2008)

I have my FF customized exactly how i want it. iGoogle is my homepage i see some news headlines, my to-do list, weather and calender as soon as i open the browser. If Chrome has the same sort of customization then i may give it a go.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 2, 2008)

I think this is a great idea for the uneducated and those that use a lot of Google products. However, I feel as if it's not targeted at me, the enthusiast. I love the simplicity, which is a great feature for those learning or scared of the internet. It'll help making web browsing easier, but at the same time (which some many look at monopolising) it'll also make people(/nubs) think that Google is the internet, a lot like AOL but on a much bigger scale - which is exactly what Google want.

From an enthusiastic point of view, I'm intrigued by it, and I'll definitely give it a shot in the mouth as I may be able to replace FF on my Dad's PC with this, depending on how the underlying features are - for example, how secure it is. Will we be able to change features the same way we can with FF?

Looking forward to it.


----------



## peach1971 (Sep 2, 2008)

Flash cookies using / data mining Google and Adobe can kiss my ass:







Yeah, _IT LOOKS LIKE..._ 
Take a look at your folder C:\documents and settings\USERNAME\application data\macromedia\flashplayer
I have deleted my Google account some days ago.





I don´t need a Google browser.
cmd netstat has become my friend...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

I saw that Youtube-Google account linkage thing too!  I just went ahead and did it.  It makes my life easier.


----------



## Wshlist (Sep 2, 2008)

If you goto the macromedia site you can access a advanced settings page of your flash player and there you can switch off flashcookies (they've nicely hidden that functionality), it can sometimes create some issues, like when I first did it all embedded youtubes had no sound anymore, but they fixed that now, and it's something you accept for privacy, and with youtubes I could just click on them and it jumps to the youtube page, so it was ok.

And since youtube is owned by google it's obviously no wonder they have the capability to see the link, they own and run both so have access to the account info and cookies of both.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 2, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Its been this way on all my PCs from my Socket A to this machine. Ive only recently started using a plugin and thats Adblock.



Well, no wonder -- Adblock has to be one of the biggest, most memory-inefficient extensions there is out there.  It hasn't been updated in years.   Using it is a sure way to slow down your system.  It slows down startup, slows down every single page, and will make your memory usage go through the roof.

Get rid of that thing immediately, and Firefox will be so fast you'll notice it right away.


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 2, 2008)

i am greatly looking forward to this... yay opensource, and yay new, i feel like they are really on to something with how web pages have changed, and how little browsers have changed over the years.... ive been thinking for the longest that i liked netscape 3.04 gold better than anything thats come out for years, i like the features of firefox, infact im kind of tied to it right now, but i would love something new that didnt perform poorly, and hopefully being dual or quad core will be of some benefit yay, any time something adds better support for that i feel a little better.


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Sep 2, 2008)

On topic: google. internet... browsar. = 1 step forward to implanting chips in our heads, woot.

Sorry.. off topic, Wshlist; can you pm me some more/detailed info about disabling flashcookies please? 

edit: closest thing i can find related to it is this adobe article.

actually, nevermind. but thanks for the info!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 2, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Well, no wonder -- Adblock has to be one of the biggest, most memory-inefficient extensions there is out there.  It hasn't been updated in years.   Using it is a sure way to slow down your system.  It slows down startup, slows down every single page, and will make your memory usage go through the roof.
> 
> Get rid of that thing immediately, and Firefox will be so fast you'll notice it right away.



I've never had an issue with AdBlock slowing FF down.


----------



## peach1971 (Sep 2, 2008)

Wshlist said:


> If you goto the macromedia site you can access a advanced settings page of your flash player and there you can switch off flashcookies (they've nicely hidden that functionality), it can sometimes create some issues, like when I first did it all embedded youtubes had no sound anymore, but they fixed that now, and it's something you accept for privacy, and with youtubes I could just click on them and it jumps to the youtube page, so it was ok.
> 
> And since youtube is owned by google it's obviously no wonder they have the capability to see the link, they own and run both so have access to the account info and cookies of both.



I know and I already did the "tweaks" and further disabled system access for the flash player´s folder(s), but my understanding is about the need to be correctly informed by the time that my browser cookie settings are practically ineffective.

Same with eBay.
Google, eBay & Co. didn´t find it necessary to inform users about their flash cookie data phishing. 

Yes, I call it a shame.
The more people will get used to what they sell as "we´ve made it easier for you" the more won´t stand up for their privacy in the future.
It does not scare me though, but I for myself have decided to make a point.


----------



## candle_86 (Sep 2, 2008)

id just like a fast stable browser, i don't care if its shit brown, FF is still slow, and IE still crash's


----------



## Darkrealms (Sep 2, 2008)

If googles browser is going to be anything like their search engine is getting No Thanks.  I can't even use google.com basic setup without getting popup suggestions while I'm typing what I want to search.  Google was nice because it was basic, simple, easy, worked.


----------



## Wshlist (Sep 2, 2008)

Darkrealms said:


> If googles browser is going to be anything like their search engine is getting No Thanks.  I can't even use google.com basic setup without getting popup suggestions while I'm typing what I want to search.  Google was nice because it was basic, simple, easy, worked.



You can disable the new dropdown suggestion feature of google in google-settings, although those are saved in a cookie so you must allow cookies from google, or do it each visit.
But I don't like it either, and I blocked google cookies so the settings thing is not practical for me.

@peach1971
I agree, that underhanded cookie system from flash is nasty, and all those companies are all to happy to keep it under cloak and exploit it too.
And additionally I noticed on my system that sometimes the settings to not allow flashcookies 'magically' resets :[
And it probably also resets when you update the flash plugin, no doubt 'by accident'.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 2, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> id just like a fast stable browser, i don't care if its shit brown, FF is still slow, and IE still crash's



FF has always been pretty fast for me


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 2, 2008)

firefox is slow, try loading multiple large pages... it doesnt matter what kind of cpu power and memory bandwidth you have


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 2, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> firefox is slow, try loading multiple large pages... it doesnt matter what kind of cpu power and memory bandwidth you have



hmm never noticed it before... Or i do but just don't care.


----------



## spacejunky (Sep 2, 2008)

*Google Launches Cloud Operating System, Calls It a Browser*

Google Launches Cloud Operating System, Calls It a Browser


----------



## bigpain2007 (Sep 2, 2008)

So does anyone care that micro$oft is making internet explorer 8? although i downgraded to xp from vista recently and i couldn't be happier. Ha, vista sucks, xp rules.


----------



## peach1971 (Sep 2, 2008)

> And additionally I noticed on my system that sometimes the settings to not allow flashcookies 'magically' resets :[


 Same here until I changed the folder posession settings for the folder main "flashplayer", so that SYSTEM isn´t it charge anymore.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 2, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I've never had an issue with AdBlock slowing FF down.



Well, I've never a broken arm, but that doesn't mean I'm not going to help other people try and avoid it. 

Are you sure you're not using Adblock Plus?  It's not the same thing or even made by the same person as Adblock -- Adblock plus works a lot better, and is kept up to date.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 2, 2008)

bigpain2007 said:


> So does anyone care that micro$oft is making internet explorer 8? although i downgraded to xp from vista recently and i couldn't be happier. Ha, vista sucks, xp rules.



Not really.  The majority of corporate web development I do is still stuck in the land of IE6, and will be for quite a while. :shadedshu

IE6 was around for so long, and so many company policies were built around the way it works, that you can't really get away from it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 2, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Well, I've never a broken arm, but that doesn't mean I'm not going to help other people try and avoid it.



Good point, but I think you're massively misinformed about Adblock and Adblock Plus. I've used both and I'm currently using Adblock Plus on all my systems. Doesn't slow FF down one bit. If anything it's my favourite plug in.



			
				mdm-adph said:
			
		

> Are you sure you're not using Adblock Plus?  It's not the same thing or even made by the same person as Adblock -- Adblock plus works a lot better, and is kept up to date.


----------



## sfp1987 (Sep 2, 2008)

Sweet the page is up again and we can start testing this thing 

www.google.com/chrome

Looks quite nice  using it atm.


----------



## sfp1987 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Some pictures*

some Maximized window pics:









and one of chrome in normal mode


----------



## sfp1987 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Demo videos on youtube*

The videos


----------



## Darkrealms (Sep 2, 2008)

Wshlist said:


> You can disable the new dropdown suggestion feature of google in google-settings, although those are saved in a cookie so you must allow cookies from google, or do it each visit.
> But I don't like it either, and I blocked google cookies so the settings thing is not practical for me.
> 
> @peach1971
> ...


Thats kind of my point.  Google is requiring us to allow things and change things now (even that simple).  They became popular because they just worked.  Now its becoming more like MS where I have to configure it to do what I want.  I was fine with the option to use iGoogle but now they are making google.com require changes.  : (
I think they are forgeting that simplicity made them popular.

eh, I'll probably try it but I most likely won't keep it.


----------



## Wshlist (Sep 2, 2008)

They say that chrome is open source, but when I looked at the page it's one of those installers that don't even let you download it but only is a 'webinstaller' meaning you get a small file that then downloads the package, now that kind of thing annoys me and makes me very suspicious.
Also you have to agree to their 'google service' agreement, the same agreement used for their other services, meaning you are agreeing to allow a lot.. 
Anyway I've decided against trying it and decided to keep ajax.googleapis.com blocked on non google sites at the very least, if people want to use their pre-made ajax code on their site they should install it on their server (but first look it over a bit) and not just run it from the google site, that's idiotic because you have no idea what you are running.


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 2, 2008)

its been out a while and I've been using it, I've noticed it is defiantly faster whoa, that spell checking is awesome, i just noticed it working in this box :?... it'l take a few days but i think I'm going to like this browser, hmm, its spell checking has a hard time on things like I'm and it'l


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

Chrome is better than firefox for me.  I think I found a new favorite browser.  Firefox is still kinda "familiar" but I think i am gonna make the switch to Chrome.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 2, 2008)

I've just installed it now. Initial thoughts are... I like it. If a portable version gets a release I'll definitely use it on my USB keys.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Well, I've never a broken arm, but that doesn't mean I'm not going to help other people try and avoid it.
> 
> Are you sure you're not using Adblock Plus?  It's not the same thing or even made by the same person as Adblock -- Adblock plus works a lot better, and is kept up to date.



I just did a back-to-back with Adblock installed, then completely uninstalled. No difference, except that I saw add banners.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 3, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Well, no wonder -- Adblock has to be one of the biggest, most memory-inefficient extensions there is out there.  It hasn't been updated in years.   Using it is a sure way to slow down your system.  It slows down startup, slows down every single page, and will make your memory usage go through the roof.
> 
> Get rid of that thing immediately, and Firefox will be so fast you'll notice it right away.



Uh.... he probably meant adblock plus (plus you use filterset g with it), I hope


----------



## XSAlliN (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey guys, before you test it read the Eula Agreement:



> 11. Content license from you
> 
> 11.1 You retain copyright and any other rights you already hold in Content which you submit, post or display on or through, the Services. By submitting, posting or displaying the content *you give Google a perpetual, irrevocable, worldwide, royalty-free, and non-exclusive license to reproduce, adapt, modify, translate, publish, publicly perform, publicly display and distribute any Content which you submit, post or display on or through, the Services. This license is for the sole purpose of enabling Google to display*, distribute and promote the Services and may be revoked for certain Services as defined in the Additional Terms of those Services.
> 
> 11.2 You agree that this license includes a right for Google to make such Content available to other companies, organizations or individuals with whom Google has relationships for the provision of syndicated services, and to use such Content in connection with the provision of those services.



Meaning that anything you use with their browsers they're entitled to it.


----------



## Darkrealms (Sep 3, 2008)

XSAlliN said:


> Hey guys, before you test it read the Eula Agreement:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning that anything you use with their browsers they're entitled to it.


So does that mean we can sue google because someone used their browser to post/get/view something illegal?  As they are taking claim to everything uploaded/viewed/downloaded/written/etc that is done in their browser ?!?!
_/leaves to talk to a lawyer /searches for a lawyer in google search_


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 3, 2008)

XSAlliN said:


> Hey guys, before you test it read the Eula Agreement:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning that anything you use with their browsers they're entitled to it.



more like


----------



## mlupple (Sep 4, 2008)

I love vista. Works a helluva lot better than my XP machine.

Using Google chrome right now.  Seems pretty good, but I need mouse gestures.  Anyone know of add-ons?


----------



## ktr (Sep 4, 2008)

I been using chrome for many months now (for my father works for google), and I have to tell ya that is has made MAJOR strides from each internal release. The main purpose of Chrome is to make Google Apps offline...


----------



## XSAlliN (Sep 4, 2008)

Darkrealms said:


> So does that mean we can sue google because someone used their browser to post/get/view something illegal?  As they are taking claim to everything uploaded/viewed/downloaded/written/etc that is done in their browser ?!?!
> _/leaves to talk to a lawyer /searches for a lawyer in google search_



No, it means they can use that against you if they want. They decide what to take from you usage and what to do with the rest. I guess they're entitled even with your Credit Card Codes if you use it with their browser.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 4, 2008)

I was discussing that eula thing with my mate darren,we reckon google will change that or their browser might die cause people will be scared to use it.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 4, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I just did a back-to-back with Adblock installed, then completely uninstalled. No difference, except that I saw add banners.



If you did this on that bloody monster you have in your system specs, it's no wonder.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> If you did this on that bloody monster you have in your system specs, it's no wonder.



OK, fair enough. Guess I can't argue that logic.


----------



## csendesmark (Sep 5, 2008)

Chrome Easter Egg:
Google Chrome Users CLICK HERE!


LOL?


----------



## spud107 (Sep 5, 2008)

click? even hovering cursor over it made it crash, as did trying to paste the link into the address box


----------



## csendesmark (Sep 5, 2008)

spud107 said:


> click? even hovering cursor over it made it crash, as did trying to paste the link into the address box



Yeah... 

Google humor


----------

